# Laufzeitsystem ist nicht auf e!RUNTIME eingestellt



## Ratoncito (4 November 2020)

Hallo,

nach dem Verbinden mit der Steuerung erhalte ich den Fehler

Steuerung: Laufzeitsystem ist nicht auf e!RUNTIME eingestellt

Was muss ich wo und wie einstellen?

Wie übertrage ich das Programm zur Steuerung, und wie starte ich es?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe - Wolfgang


----------



## dingo (4 November 2020)

Auf der Web Seite Deines Controller kann die Runtime V2 oder e!Cockpit ausgewählt werden.
Einfach die IP des Controller in einem Browser der Wahl eingeben
Benutzer admin
Werkspasswort wago  
irgendwo kann das beschriebene eingestellt werden


----------



## Ratoncito (4 November 2020)

Hallo,

erst einmal Danke für die Antwort.

im Browser habe ich den Controler gefunden.
[h=2]Status Information[/h]      [h=3]Controller Details[/h]                                       Product Description:
           WAGO 750-8212 PFC200 G2 2ETH RS

                    Order Number:
           750-8212

                    License Information:
Codesys-Runtime-License

                    Firmware Revision:
           03.01.07(13)




Leider kommt beim Login immer

Error while login.

Goß- und Kleinschreibung macht keinen Unterschied

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## holgermaik (5 November 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang
alles klein wäre richtig.
Hast du den Controller gebraucht gekauft?

Zum Einstellen der Runtime würde auch "Wago Ethernet Settings" gehen. Download https://www.wago.com/global/d/445

Den Zugang zum WBM brauchst du aber auf jeden Fall später noch.

Holger


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo Holger,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Wago Ethernet Settings installiert und Steuerung gefunden. Unter Identifikation steht bei Laufzeitsystem CODESYS V2
Unter dem Reiter SPS kann ich das Laufzeitsystem e!Runtime auswählen.
Klicke ich dann auf den Button Schreiben kommt eine Fehlermeldung: Es konnte keine Verbindung mit dem Gerät hergestellt werden!

Und nun?

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 November 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> Auf der Web Seite Deines Controller kann die Runtime V2 oder e!Cockpit ausgewählt werden.
> Einfach die IP des Controller in einem Browser der Wahl eingeben
> Benutzer admin
> Werkspasswort wago
> irgendwo kann das beschriebene eingestellt werden


Ich kenne die WAGO-Steuerungen leider praktisch nicht, aber das würde voraussetzen, dass der Controller mit einer Lizenz für V2 und e!Cockpit gekauft wurde oder die zweite Lizenz (so überhaupt möglich) nach installiert wurde und das wäre ja nur der Fall, wenn jemand den Controller irgendwann aufgerüstet hätte.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

@Oliver
Die PFC200 können in V2 oder e!Cockpit programmiert werden.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

@Wolfgang
Die Verbindung mit Ethernet Settings ist beim umstellen der Runtimevariante die einzige Verbindung, also kein e!Cockpit oder weitere Verbindungen aktiv?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 November 2020)

dingo schrieb:


> @Oliver
> Die PFC200 können in V2 oder e!Cockpit programmiert werden.


Ja, aber dafür muss auch die passende Laufzeit auf dem PFC sein und beide gleichzeitig werden nur in Sonderfällen vorhanden sein, wenn es überhaupt geht, denn direkt bei WAGO kann man Sie, meine ich, nur mit der einen oder der anderen Laufzeit bestellen.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

@Oliver
wie ich geschrieben habe: V2 *oder *e!Cockpit


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 November 2020)

OK, ich nehm alles zurück, habe gerade auf der WAGO Webseite gesehen, dass beim PFC200 wohl tatsächlich beide Runtimes installiert sind, sorry. Wobei hier die Frage wäre, ob das schon immer so war und falls nein, ob der TE vielleicht ein Exemplar erwischt hat wo das (noch) nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

@Wolfgang
wir haben gerade 750-8212 (FW17) hier die Umstellung V2/ e!Cockpit und umgekehrt via WBM und Ethernet Settings in Verbindung USB oder Ethenet ausprobiert, Funktioniert ohne Fehlermeldung


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

@Oliver
Seit dem ersten PFC200 ist das so, um die Umstellung von V2 auf e!Cockpit zu erleichtern


----------



## Pawe9319 (5 November 2020)

Hallo, 

dem 8212 stehen beide Lizenzen zur Verfügung, diese kannst du entweder im WBM unter PLC Runtime Configuration -> General PLC Runtime Configuration, oder mit der Software Ethernet Settings ändern. 
Der Standardbenutzer für das WBM ist *admin* und das Standardpasswort *wago. 
*Hört sich für mich auch so an, als würdest du gerade erst mit der Programmierung des PFC beginnen. Hier würde es sich mMn anbieten direkt die aktuelle Firmware aufzuspielen.
Kannst du unter folgendem Link anfordern: https://www.wago.com/de/d/FW_126_750-8212%2F025-000

Lieben Gruß
Pawe


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

die Verbindung zwischen Laptop und der PFC 200 habe ich über WLAN hergestellt. Kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Tobsucht (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

die PFCs 82*1*x haben immer Lizenzen für beide Runtimes (CoDeSys 2.3 und e!Runtime).
Die PFCs 82*0*x erst ab Hardware 03. Hier kann mit einer älteren Hardware nur mit CoDeSys 2.3 gearbeitet werden.

Ich würde auch erstmal ein Firmwareupdate machen. Und dann das Umstellen der Runtime mit Firmware 16 oder 17 noch einmal versuchen.


Grüße


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

@Pawe

Ja, es sind meine ersten Schritte.

Mit e!Cockpit habe ich mein erstes Programm erstellt. Gestern habe ich den PFC 200 zum ersten Mal angeschlossen und mit e!Cockpit verbunden. Es hat alles ein wenig gedauert und welche Schritte ich wann gemacht habe, kann ich im Detail nicht mehr genau sagen.
Irgendwann gab es mal eine Meldung, dass die Firmware nicht aktuell ist, und ob ich aktualisieren möchte. Das hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Bei dem Versuch die SPS mit einem kleinen Testprogramm zu starten kam die Fehlermeldung dass das Laufzeitsystem nicht auf e!RUNTIME eingestellt ist.

Habe gestern gesehen, dass mein Laptop keinen Ethernet-Anschluss hat, daher habe ich die Verbindung über WLAN hergestellt.

Nun bin ich ratlos

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang

@Tobsucht
Firmware ist: 03.05.10(17)


----------



## Tobsucht (5 November 2020)

Also hast du anscheinend die Firmware aktualisiert. Zumindest war gestern um 22 Uhr noch Firmware 13 auf dem Controller.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

Oder es wurde e!Cockpit Update installiert inkl. Projekt aktualisert aber die FW auf dem Controller selbst ist noch nicht angepasst


----------



## Thruser (5 November 2020)

Hallo,





Ratoncito schrieb:


> Mit e!Cockpit habe ich mein erstes Programm erstellt. Gestern habe ich den PFC 200 zum ersten Mal angeschlossen und mit e!Cockpit verbunden. Es hat alles ein wenig gedauert und welche Schritte ich wann gemacht habe, kann ich im Detail nicht mehr genau sagen.
> Irgendwann gab es mal eine Meldung, dass die Firmware nicht aktuell ist, und ob ich aktualisieren möchte. Das hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.



gab es da auch den Hinweis, das Du Dich mit dem Standardpasswort angemeldet hast und dieses geändert werden sollte? Hast Du das eventuell gemacht. Damit wird glaube ich auch das Passwort für die Weboberfläche geändert.


Ansonsten lade mal hier unter releases die aktuelle Firmware herunter und spiele sie auf eine SD Karte auf, s. Beschreibung link. Wenn Du das so wie dort beschrieben durchexerzierst, hast Du wieder die Standardpasswörter zur Verfügung.

Gruß


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

ja, die Firmware habe ich gestern aktualisiert. Das hat ohne Fehler funktioniert und wird auch im Wago Ethernet Settings als Firmware angezeigt.

Unter SPS kann ich die e!Runtime auswählen. Bei dem Klick auf Schreiben kommt nach einiger Zeit die Fehlermeldung mit fehlender Verbindung.

Nochmal die Frage ob die Änderung über WLAN möglich ist.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang

PS Bin eigentlich nie nach einem Passwort gefragt worden. Lediglich auf der Seite im Browser, und dort habe ich admin und wago eingegeben. Leider erfolglos.


----------



## Thruser (5 November 2020)

Hallo,


Ratoncito schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage ob die Änderung über WLAN möglich ist.



generell ja. Kommt nur auf die ganzen Netzwerkeinstellungen an. Aber die scheinen ja zu stimmen wenn Du per Web den WBM aufrufen kannst.

Setze den Controller doch mal mit den Etehrnet Settings auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück. Dann sollten auch die Passwörter zurückgesetzt sein. Achtung, dann hat der Controller auch wieder die Standard IP Adresse.

Gru


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo,
sorry, aber bin blutiger Anfänger. Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich Fragen stelle, die jemand mit Erfahrung garnicht erst stellen würde.

Bei Wago Ethernet Settings habe ich Starte WBM gefunden und gestartet. Dort konnte ich mich mit admin und wago anmelden.

Dort kommt nun bei jedem Schritt die Warnung: you are using the default password.

Unter Configuration konnte ich die Runtime Version auf e!Runtime umstellen.

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was ich wo und wie einstellen kann und muss, bevor ich hier nun etwas mache, was nicht in Ordnung ist.

Für Eure Unterstützung vielen Dank.

Wenn jemand die Zeit hat, kann ich auch meine Telefonnummer geben. Im Gespräch sind die nötigen Einstellungen einfacher zu erklären.

Liebe Grüße - Wolfgang


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

Stimmt die FW des Controller mit der im e!Cockpit überein?
Screenshot:


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

Falls nicht, in e!Cockpit oben links auf Datei klicken
Im "Backstage" Bereich nach Updates suchen & installieren:



Dann das Projekt aktualisieren:


----------



## ccore (5 November 2020)

Ratoncito schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sorry, aber bin blutiger Anfänger. Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich Fragen stelle, die jemand mit Erfahrung garnicht erst stellen würde.
> 
> Bei Wago Ethernet Settings habe ich Starte WBM gefunden und gestartet. Dort konnte ich mich mit admin und wago anmelden.
> ...


Im WBM unter Administration -> Users, kannst du die Passwörter ändern. 
Damit hast du diese Meldung schon mal weg. 


Ratoncito schrieb:


> Unter Configuration konnte ich die Runtime Version auf e!Runtime umstellen.
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was ich wo und wie einstellen kann und muss, bevor ich hier nun etwas mache, was nicht in Ordnung ist.
> 
> ...


Im WBM unter dem Punkt Information ,findest du die Infos zu deinem Controller 
Beispielsweise:
           Firmware Revision:
           03.03.10(15)


In der Klammer steht die Firmware Version die du für e!Cockpit einstellen solltest. 
Sofern die Einstellungen gleich sind (siehe Beiträge von dingo), kannst du loslegen.


Ab der Version 12 kann man auch mittels e!Cockpit ein Firmware Update machen.


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

aus e!Cockpit kommt nun bei dem Versuch eine Verbindung herzustellen eine Meldung

Sie sind im Moment nicht autorisiert, diese Aktion auf dem Gerät durchzuführen. Bitte geben Sie Benutzername und Passwort eines Benutzerkontos ein, das die entsprechenden Zugriffsrechte besitzt.

Sind admin und wago richtig?

Danke für Eure Geduld- Wolfgang


----------



## ccore (5 November 2020)

Sollte so sein.

Du kannst durch entfernen des Hakens im WBM die ständige Abfrage deaktivieren.
Das macht das testen einfacher


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

im WBM die Einstellung vorgenommen, hat geklappt.

Nun scheine ich verbunden zu sein, an der SPS leuchtet die LED RUN rot. Ist wohl okay, der Schiebeschalter steht auf STOP.

Ich habe den Schalter mal auf RUN geschoben.
LED MS blinkt rot, und e!Cockpit meldet

Mitteilung vom Gerät:
"KBUS driver has detected a configuration mismatch and locks start of application!"

Bei Applikation vergleichen ist hinter dem Punkt
Boot-Applikation auf dem Gerät passt zu der Applikation auf dem Gerät
ein roter Kreis mit weßem Kreuz

Was auch immer das bedeuten mag.


----------



## dingo (5 November 2020)

Die I/O Kartenkonfiguration im e!Cockpit Projekt stimmt nicht mit derer die tatsächlich an dem PFC gesteckten überein, somit wird ein Starten der Applikation verhindert.


----------



## Ratoncito (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

es scheint geschafft zu sein (ich bin es auch)!

Erst einmal vielen Dank an alle die sich hier eingebracht haben!

So wie es ausschaut bin ich verbunden, das Programm ist in der SPS, ich kann sie vom PC anhalten und starten. 

Es werden sicherlich noch Fragen auftauchen. Nun muss ich mich erst mal in Ruhe mit allen Dingen beschäftigen und ein wenig ausprobieren.


Liebe Grüße, vielen Dank und bleibt gesund - Wolfgang


----------



## Thruser (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

hier auch noch einmal ein Link zum nachschauen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DtAisRMUJI

Da gibt es inzwischen eine Reihe interessanter Beiträge zur Programmierung mit e!cockpit.

Gruß


----------

